# highly polished and cleaned tt



## Nmc880 (Jul 3, 2016)

well here is my 2002 roadster that has been totally cleaned over the weekend, started with a full clay bar, then autoglym super resin polish, then autoglym extra gloss protection, then finished with autoglym, high definition wax, I even done under the bonnet, door checks, engine bay, and boot with polish and now the bodywork feels like glass, then I moved on the interior that has been shampooed, dressed and the leather fully cleaned and treated, a bit over the top I know lol but now I can start going out in the car and hopefully get the roof down (if we ever get the sun here in Scotland) anyhow hope you all like


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Tidy, the weather is just right to get out and drive it 8)


----------



## richfr (Aug 2, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## TT AJ (Jul 30, 2016)

Incredibly difficult to make silver shine and look good but you've done an outstanding job on that!


----------

